# Rhinestones on swimwear?



## bek416 (May 12, 2012)

Can it be done? I'm going to bling the heck out of mine, if so!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Yep! It definitely can be done! Have fun!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I have put rhinestones on a swim suit a couple of times but used fabric glue rather than heat setting the stones. 
That was more because it was easier and faster than using the heat press. 
If I had a cap press then like I do now I would have heat seat them.
These suits weren't meant to be worn except for the photo shoots they were done for so I don't know how well the glue from the stones would hold up a cholorinated pool.
Here's links to the two swim suits I've decorated with rhinestones.
Stitches Magazine - Feb. 2011 - Cover shot and article
Stitches Magazine - Sept/Oct 2011 - Bring on the Glam Article
Good luck with this and please post pictures. I would love to see what you do.


----------



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

bek416 said:


> Can it be done? I'm going to bling the heck out of mine, if so!


Can totally be done. Go for it. I blinged out my entire top with rhinestones. Covered every inch and did a few rows on my bottom just so it would match. I then did the same thing with threadless sequin. I went in the pool with them and they held up just fine. I used string bikinis for both of mine cause you can take them apart for a better press.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

AA have customers who mfg swim suit in oversea using many sequins. Sequin will never fall off on stretch, low temp short time 5-7 secs. No injure on water swell skin. Not heavy too, floats better, lol I am 50 yards swimmer. Lol. Exam: Sequin Swimwear - Shop for Sequin Swimwear at Polyvore


----------

